# Medicare Deductibles and Coinsurance



## tmr1965 (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if a physicians office is allowed to collect the medicare deductibles and coinsurance upfront at the time of the visit if they don't have a secondary for 2014?


----------



## lorrpb (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe that is OK, if the office follows this practice with ALL patients.

Medicare Claims Processing Manual
Chapter 2 - Admission and Registration Requirements
10.4 - When Prepayment May Be Requested
The provider may collect deductible or coinsurance amounts only where it appears that the patient will owe deductible or coinsurance amounts and where it is routine and customary policy to request similar prepayment from non-Medicare patients with similar benefits that leave patients responsible for a part of the cost of their hospital services. In admitting or registering patients, the provider must ascertain whether beneficiaries have medical insurance coverage. Where beneficiaries have medical insurance coverage, the provider asks the beneficiary if he/she has a Medicare Summary Notice (MSN) showing his/her deductible status. If a beneficiary shows that the Part B deductible is met, the provider will not request or require prepayment of the deductible.
http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/downloads/clm104c02.pdf

http://managemypractice.com/2014-medicare-parts-a-b-c-and-d-deductibles-and-premiums/


----------



## armen (Dec 31, 2013)

Our office collects patient responsibililty upfront. I did not enhave any problems with this type of practice. But, as Lorraine stated, it should be for all patients.


----------

